# naturalguys not so natural log



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Helllllllo. Figured I'd make a log to hold myself somewhat accountable. I haven't been training much lately, at most 4 times in 3 months. Had a few personal problems and also went abroad so it's been a bit of a mess!

Anyway, today I got back into my gym and actually, to my surprise hit some deece numbers.

I'm around 207-210 lbs atm, at 5'6ish, I think at hospital it said I was 5'7, but I say 5'6 just incase, lul. So yeah obviously currently overweight, not too fussed, but slowly should try and bring it down. I will try weigh in everyday if I remember and track my food. However, I only really track calories and mostly hit 80-120g protein, lul. Will work toward improving this as I get back into the swing of things.

Gear wise since December 2015 I have been on 250mg test, I did throw in 50mg of Oxy's for like 4 weeks at some point earlier in the year though jus 'cos they were laying around.

I have no training setup, method, etc right now -- when I get time to train, I train, and I do what I feel like doing. I did take some footage today which is right below here (lift weight is in the description of the video and I'll post it below):






Pause Bench:

20*8
40*8
70*5
90*3
110*3
120*2
130*2 (video)
140*2 @ RPE 7 (video)
150*2 w/ slingshot (video)
120*8 (video)

Close Grip Bench:

100 2*10 (1 set in video)

Overhead Tricep Extension:

37.5* 12, 10

EZ Bar Curl:

37.5* 8, 8

And a few videos from the 1 session last month, lol:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

swole troll said:


>


 Lol, these "In" .gif's are great, never seen this one.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

A blank space!


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

naturalguy said:


> A blank space!


 'Insert funny IN gif for likes'


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Doubt I'll eat anything else today, it's already reasonably late and I'm tired as fek.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

this thread should be renamed "lifts and gifs"


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

In for gifs.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Way to go Ritchie


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

@swole troll @Quackerz @DLTBB any of you lads got any recommendations for a new camera? doesn't have to be too fancy but would like it to do 60fps.. could use my phone but then I'd be musicless, and we can't have that.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> @swole troll @Quackerz @DLTBB any of you lads got any recommendations for a new camera? doesn't have to be too fancy but would like it to do 60fps.. could use my phone but then I'd be musicless, and we can't have that.


 @Shadow knows a thing or two about cameras. I wouldn't have a scooby unfortunately mate.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> @swole troll @Quackerz @DLTBB any of you lads got any recommendations for a new camera? doesn't have to be too fancy but would like it to do 60fps.. could use my phone but then I'd be musicless, and we can't have that.


 sorry man im still using an ipod i got from 10 years so just use my phone on a chinese tripod i bought from the bay for like £3

that and im fvcking useless with tech


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

swole troll said:


> sorry man im still using an ipod i got from 10 years so just use my phone on a chinese tripod i bought from the bay for like £3
> 
> that and im fvcking useless with tech


 I have a feeling I'll end up doing the same because my phone can record [email protected] so it seems stupid to spend loads of money.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> I have a feeling I'll end up doing the same because my phone can record [email protected] so it seems stupid to spend loads of money.


 youll spunk far more on a camera than you would on an ipod


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

naturalguy said:


> @swole troll @Quackerz @DLTBB any of you lads got any recommendations for a new camera? doesn't have to be too fancy but would like it to do 60fps.. could use my phone but then I'd be musicless, and we can't have that.


 Two simple questions to start. 

What is your budget? What do you intend using it for?

If it is purely for video then get a dedicated video camera, if it's for both stills and video then I would go for something like a canon 70D as you can buy specific lenses needed for recording sport, etc.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Shadow said:


> Two simple questions to start.
> 
> What is your budget? What do you intend using it for?
> 
> If it is purely for video then get a dedicated video camera, if it's for both stills and video then I would go for something like a canon 70D as you can buy specific lenses needed for recording sport, etc.


 Budget is irrelevant but cheap as possible with the option of 60fps recording at 1080p, so the cheapest possible video camera for that, lol and as long as it isnt useless in lowlight (my gym room is dingy at times).

It's purely for video.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

If its purely for one room type recording then you won't go far wrong than a go Pro hero 4. Great fro low light high frame rate and even does 4K. Add into that that you can mount it to almost anything and you're set for gym type recording.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

208 lbs this morning, just went shopping for some food, ehhh. Not gonna train today but hopefully be squatting tom0rr0w.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> 208 lbs this morning, just went shopping for some food, ehhh. Not gonna train today but hopefully be squatting tom0rr0w.


 hows bench coming on btw mate

i saw your recent videos but i remember you were honing in on the 180 not so long back then injured your shoulder?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

swole troll said:


> hows bench coming on btw mate
> 
> i saw your recent videos but i remember you were honing in on the 180 not so long back then injured your shoulder?


 Well I got to 165kg, and then stopped blasting, and stopped lifting for a bit on and off, etc. Then my left pec went a bit dodgy it's fine now though and the 140*2 yesterday was RPE 7 so pretty easy, I could definitely get there, it's just waiting for the right time.

Like, Sheffield Juice Clinic where i get bloodtests has just closed for people outside of Sheffield, so I need to find an alternative within afew months to continue my use, I'd rather not wing it.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> Well I got to 165kg, and then stopped blasting, and stopped lifting for a bit on and off, etc. Then my left pec went a bit dodgy it's fine now though and the 140*2 yesterday was RPE 7 so pretty easy, I could definitely get there, it's just waiting for the right time.
> 
> Like, Sheffield Juice Clinic where i get bloodtests has just closed for people outside of Sheffield, so I need to find an alternative within afew months to continue my use, I'd rather not wing it.


 wont your GP sort you out in between paying for the odd blood test yourself


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

swole troll said:


> wont your GP sort you out in between paying for the odd blood test yourself


 Most likely, it's a different person but he knows I use, and he seemed okay about it when I saw him this time, my good GP left


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/kratosconditioning/posts/694644377378210

Wrote this today. :]


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

An example of how much of a lump I am right now , but looking forward to squatting at some point today!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> An example of how much of a lump I am right now , but looking forward to squatting at some point today!


 Be interesting to see how you progress mate. Stats are similar to mine at the start of this year, was 210-212 5'7.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

CG88 said:


> Be interesting to see how you progress mate. Stats are similar to mine at the start of this year, was 210-212 5'7.


 Just depends if I pull my finger out or not really


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Todays training went alright, I took it easy though. The last time I squatted was October the 10th, so 2 months ago, lol.

Squat:

120KG *2
130KG *2
140KG *2
120KG *8 (last rep paused)

High Incline Pin Press:

80KG *6

90KG *8
100KG *8

I think that was the reps anyway, I'll see from the videos when I edit them shortly. I've never tried this before, pretty sure I did it wrong, was awkward to get the right setup, this was the idea and I purely did it for fun, lol:


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

That's a bummer about juice clinic, have you been down and spoke to them? It was anonymous anyway so I don't know how hard it would be to still get bloods done...


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Whats the purpose of incline OHP, is it to improve incline bench or OHP strength?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

superdrol said:


> That's a bummer about juice clinic, have you been down and spoke to them? It was anonymous anyway so I don't know how hard it would be to still get bloods done...


 They know me really well, so dunno; but I've mentioned that its anonymous, so how would it even matter, I'll wait to hear from them.



GameofThrones said:


> Whats the purpose of incline OHP, is it to improve incline bench or OHP strength?


 Meant to help the lockout, and the way the incline is back, is where people would usually be leaning when the lift is hard, watch the video I posted above about it from Eric Bugenhagen, explains it better than I can, lol. Was more just for fun!


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

naturalguy said:


> They know me really well, so dunno; but I've mentioned that its anonymous, so how would it even matter, I'll wait to hear from them.
> 
> Meant to help the lockout, and the way the incline is back, is where people would usually be leaning when the lift is hard, watch the video I posted above about it from Eric Bugenhagen, explains it better than I can, lol. Was more just for fun!


 yh looks like it will fu**ing kill my shoulder lol


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

GameofThrones said:


> yh looks like it will fu**ing kill my shoulder lol


 Was actually really comfortable, and will be trying to get better at it/setup correctly, lol. I'm not sure how to setup on it, he hasn't demonstrated it really just shown the exercise quickly.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Still deciding on a camera, might just use my phone as mentioned previously and play music another way. Seems stupid to not use my camera on my phone if its already 1080 60fps..

Decisions. Lol. Haven't been tracking food for 2 days, but haven't eaten much, weight should drop soon. Going to train tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Dom's are real after not squatting since October, lul. If my legs feel alright tomorrow I'll do a few sets of deadlift, and then I'm gonna do some bench and arms work again, 'cuz I can fam.

Weight was 207 this morning.  Hopefully I'll be sub 200 before January, lol.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Will have a glass of whiskey later too, but it'll be aite.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Changed my mind on the template of training, I don't want much volume really due to deficit so I ended with this, kept it simple:

Bench (MONDAY)
Incline Bench
Row
Tricep 1
Tricep 2

Squat (TUESDAY)
RDL
Bicep 1
Bicep 2

Off (WEDNESDAY)

Overhead Press (THURSDAY)
Close Grip Bench
Row
Tricep 1
Tricep 2

Off (FRIDAY)

Deadlift (SATURDAY)
Safety Bar Squat
Bicep 1 
Bicep 2

Off (SUNDAY)


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Videos coming tomorrow.

Pause Bench:

125KG x6

115KG x6

110KG 2x6

Floor Press:

60KG 2x10 - Was testing it out haven't done it for almost 2 years, lol. Felt rocky as hell.

Row:

60KG 3x8

Overhead Tricep Extension:

37.5KG 2x12

ehhhhhhhhhh


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Footage from yesterday, using my phone, which I won't be doing again, one it re-focuses at times (they're still updating camera software) and two no music = FML.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> Footage from yesterday, using my phone, which I won't be doing again, one it re-focuses at times (they're still updating camera software) and two no music = FML.


 What do you normally film with? I was thinking of getting a GoPro for shits and giggles.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> What do you normally film with? I was thinking of getting a GoPro for shits and giggles.


 Some Panasonic hc-v130 I believe. It's downstairs atm, cba to go grab it, lul.

I am thinking of getting a GoPro 4 Black Edition after xmas, when they're cheaper or something.  Looks like what I need tbh. I would use my phone as you saw its alright just a few niggles and the no music is just something I can't deal with, it was silent boring and crap


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> Some Panasonic hc-v130 I believe. It's downstairs atm, cba to go grab it, lul.
> 
> I am thinking of getting a GoPro 4 Black Edition after xmas, when they're cheaper or something.  Looks like what I need tbh. I would use my phone as you saw its alright just a few niggles and the no music is just something I can't deal with, it was silent boring and crap


 Exactly the kind of thing I was thinking of getting, I want to start recording my lifting with a decent quality camera so I can upload it to my log and whatnot, good for people pointing out technical errors and just generally proving that I am lifting the weights I say I am also. Would just make things more interesting. Also upload them to my facebook so people can bask in in my awesomeness.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Exactly the kind of thing I was thinking of getting, I want to start recording my lifting with a decent quality camera so I can upload it to my log and whatnot, good for people pointing out technical errors and just generally proving that I am lifting the weights I say I am also. Would just make things more interesting. Also upload them to my facebook so people can bask in in my awesomeness.


 Yeah man, 60fps 1080p is life.  btw, LoL this video

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/925303284204623/videos/1107017936033156/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> Yeah man, 60fps 1080p is life.  btw, LoL this video
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/925303284204623/videos/1107017936033156/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


 LOL

That had me in fu**ing stitches. :lol:


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Squat:

140*4

130*6

120*6

120*6

RDL:

70 3*6

EZ Bar Curl:

37.5 2*8

Hammer Curl

10 2*15

Protein intake of a god (will be sorting everything out after christmas and start eating tonnes of veggies again to keep me satiated too, it's stupid, cos I like them, a lot )


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> Squat:
> 
> 140*4
> 
> ...


 im surprised no one has got all chaffed about your protein intake

ive seen people get their knickers in a twist on here over 200g of protonz

i think there was an alan aragon son of arathorn article a while back stating that 0.8g per kg was substantial

i usually opt for more myself but just because i like eating greek yogurt and meat (nohomer)


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

swole troll said:


> im surprised no one has got all chaffed about your protein intake
> 
> ive seen people get their knickers in a twist on here over 200g of protonz
> 
> ...


 I'd usually just go 1g per lb, and always have until the last 6 months or so, lol -- it has't made any noticeable difference to me and didn't stop strength increasing (at a rate that was very good).

I wouldn't advise anyone to eat this little, but it's just due to lack of caring, lol.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Monday I did Bench, all paused as usual ofc:

125KG x8

120KG 3x6

Spoto Press:

70KG 3x5 (was just testing it out, feels so weird to stop above the chest, lul, gonna get a small board I think for simplicity)

Rows:

80KG 3x6

GOnna deadlift today!


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Did deadlifts today instead;

160kg *6

150kg *6

140kg 2*6

was easy, but man i was tired, im so lazy xD


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Bloods after over a year on 250mg test and 12.5mg aromasin e5d. Looks like I could switch to aromasin 12.5mg 1x a week tbh. People say you can't use it the way I have been (cause of half-life), but I beg to differ, clearly my estrogen is always below the range (I've been trying to get it in the range, so maybe 1x a week is the answer) thoughts @swole troll?

everything else is fine, tho!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@naturalguy you dont need to be too concerned with the half life of aromasin as its a suicide inhibitor so even though it only has a 9 hour half life it completely deactivates the aromatase enzyme rather than just binding it, it then takes time for your body to create more aromatase enzyme and that is why the half life isnt of major relevance with aromasin


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

swole troll said:


> @naturalguy you dont need to be too concerned with the half life of aromasin as its a suicide inhibitor so even though it only has a 9 hour half life it completely deactivates the aromatase enzyme rather than just binding it, it then takes time for your body to create more aromatase enzyme and that is why the half life isnt of major relevance with aromasin


 Yeah, thats what I thought, so why does everyone go nuts, when you say you'll do anything over EOD, lol.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> Yeah, thats what I thought, so why does everyone go nuts, when you say you'll do anything over EOD, lol.


 they hone in on the half life and put it in the same boat as letro and adex

i use to myself tbf lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> Did deadlifts today instead;
> 
> 160kg *6
> 
> ...


 Any assistance work or are you like me and just tag it on as and when you feel like?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Any assistance work or are you like me and just tag it on as and when you feel like?


 um, very rarely, lmao. I haven't trained since then either ;p

Actually, thats a lie, I went into the gym, did 70kg x5 bench, 90kg x5, then thought fvck it I can't be arsed and haven't looked back since xD


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> um, very rarely, lmao. I haven't trained since then either ;p
> 
> Actually, thats a lie, I went into the gym, did 70kg x5 bench, 90kg x5, then thought fvck it I can't be arsed and haven't looked back since xD


 Same mood I'm in lol

Im on cycle yet still can't be fvcked. Making it around 2X per week. On the plus side though recovery is great and I constantly feel fresh as a daisy. I'm just going when I feel like it for now. HA


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Same mood I'm in lol
> 
> Im on cycle yet still can't be fvcked. Making it around 2X per week. On the plus side though recovery is great and I constantly feel fresh as a daisy. I'm just going when I feel like it for now. HA


 I'm ready to blast after my bloods looked good, but gonna wait til I can string together a few weeks of training, lol.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> I'm ready to blast after my bloods looked good, but gonna wait til I can string together a few weeks of training, lol.


 What you planning on blasting?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> What you planning on blasting?


 Unknown, probably tren though.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Almost over a 3-4 day illness, haven't slept at all been awful - first time in months that I'm excited to actually lift again, so it's a positive.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> Unknown, probably tren though.


 What doses you thinking of using?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> What doses you thinking of using?


 Haven't given it any thought honestly haha, it's just in the back of my mind atm, I need to drop bodyweight before I do anything 'cos if I don,t then I cba.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Pause Bench:

110*3
120*3
130*3
110*8, 8, 6

CG-BP:

70*15, 12, 11

Rows:

70*10,10, 10


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Had a late night session, felt pumped, wanted to do something:

Pause Bench:

80*15
80*15
80*10
80*8
80*8
80*8
80*8
80*8
80*8
80*11

E-Z bar curls:

38.5 - 3*8

Hammer Curls:

10 - 3*12

Lateral raise:

10 - 2*10


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

So this is like my 3rd? Session this year

Pause Bench:

110KG * 2
120KG * 2
130KG * 1

140KG *2

120KG 3*5

CGBP w/ one minute rest between sets:

70KG 2*12 1*10

E-Z Bar Curls:

37.5KG 2x8

Ayyy


----------

